# Moving to Lucca - Houses?



## Sam123

I see that houses for sale are either remodeled and tagged w/ a high price (300K +) or extreme fixer uppers (uninhabitable). Is there anything in-between??


----------



## strento

Sam123 said:


> I see that houses for sale are either remodeled and tagged w/ a high price (300K +) or extreme fixer uppers (uninhabitable). Is there anything in-between??


If you're looking for something that meets all your needs and not too expensive, I think the best way is buy an old, uninhabitable property (there is not difficout to find something in a nice place with great potentiality) and restore it.


----------



## PaigeCL

Sam123 said:


> I see that houses for sale are either remodeled and tagged w/ a high price (300K +) or extreme fixer uppers (uninhabitable). Is there anything in-between??


You can find more reasonable prices outside the walls. If you are going to be working in Lucca look at the towns North, many are connected to the rail. You will find that you get a larger home/apartment for less. As with any big city in the US, the prices in the cities in Italy are also going to be expensive. I would stay away from a property that need anything more than a little modernization. Tiles and kitchens are reasonable. Undertaking a complete restoration project will cost you more in time and money than you will originally think. As with any rehab, once you get into the process, other problems can be uncovered. I have been working with a reputable Italian realtor in Lucca if you would like her name. just respond and I will send you my email. We currently live in MIchigan and have been researching areas to move for the past 6-7 years. We will be moving to Lucca in 2 years. We will be there this Sept to purchase. Good luck!


----------



## Jim and Judy

PaigeCL said:


> You can find more reasonable prices outside the walls. If you are going to be working in Lucca look at the towns North, many are connected to the rail. You will find that you get a larger home/apartment for less. As with any big city in the US, the prices in the cities in Italy are also going to be expensive. I would stay away from a property that need anything more than a little modernization. Tiles and kitchens are reasonable. Undertaking a complete restoration project will cost you more in time and money than you will originally think. As with any rehab, once you get into the process, other problems can be uncovered. I have been working with a reputable Italian realtor in Lucca if you would like her name. just respond and I will send you my email. We currently live in MIchigan and have been researching areas to move for the past 6-7 years. We will be moving to Lucca in 2 years. We will be there this Sept to purchase. Good luck!


We are new to this forum and going to Lucca in March to shop for an apartment. We have visited Lucca many times and love it. Did you buy a place in Lucca? I would sure like to hear about your experience. Also, is there any interest among Americans to arrange for a 50% fractional interest in a property with another couple to reduce costs and hassles of rental?


----------



## Israel

*House for sale in Italy*

I have a house for sale in Fivizzano MS. Very habitable on 10 acres, vinyard and olive grove. Beautiful estate. Let me know if you know anyone interested.


----------

